# hybrid wheelhouse/camper thoughts before buying



## toolzrcool (Feb 2, 2014)

I am heading to MPLS RV show next weekend to shop for a new RV/icehouse hybrid. Seems some of the mainstream manufacturers are in the ring with offerings, but I can't find specs anywhere.

Any thoughts on the Forest River Cherokee Salem and Grey Wolf models. I love the Grey Wolf, very lite in the 16ft Vfront (#3200!) so I can tow with the 4-runner in summer with family of 4.

Any thoughts on frames, axels (torsion on the Grey Wolf), appointments, etc

I think there will always be some acceptable compromises for a hybrids.


----------

